# "RCMP search head office of OPP Association as part of criminal investigation"



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2015)

This from Sun Media:


> RCMP have raided the offices of the Ontario Provincial Police Association as part of a criminal investigation.
> 
> Mounties seized items for their investigation when they executed several search warrants on Friday at the head office of the OPPA — the union which represents rank-and-file OPP officers — in Barrie.
> 
> ...



More from the _Barrie Examiner_:


> RCMP officers raided the Ontario Provincial Police Association (OPPA) headquarters in Barrie, Friday.
> 
> The Mounties executed 13 search warrants from the Superior Court of Justice in Toronto at the OPP's union office on Ferris Lane at 8:30 a.m., pertaining directly to the offices of president and CEO Jim Christie, vice-president Martin Bain and CAO Karl Walsh.
> 
> ...



This from the OPP Association:


> On Friday, March 6, 2015, RCMP officers executed a search warrant at the Head Office of the OPP Association in Barrie, Ontario.  The RCMP is conducting a criminal investigation and believed that evidence to support its investigation could be found in the OPP Association Head Office as well as the offices of President Christie, Vice President Bain and CAO Walsh.
> 
> The Association has fully cooperated with the RCMP investigation by providing them with the items identified in their search warrant.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Mar 2015)

Curious to know what exactly this is about. At least the top brass have stepped down, which is the proper thing to do (hint hint wynne).  It also makes for bad sketch comedy where the OPP has what 3 (4) ongoing criminal investigations into the provincial government, and now their union is being investigated by another police service for potential criminal wrongdoing.... ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2015)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Curious to know what exactly this is about. At least the top brass have stepped down, which is the proper thing to do (hint hint wynne).  It also *makes for bad sketch comedy* where the OPP has what 3 (4) ongoing criminal investigations into the provincial government, and now their union is being investigated by another police service for potential criminal wrongdoing.... ???


With you on the yellow bit, but to be fair, so far, it's just folks _in_ the union (yeah, I know, splitting hairs):


> “No, be sure that it has nothing to do with the Ontario Provincial Police Corporation or the Ontario Provincial Police Association,” said Const. Jean Juneau, a spokesman with the RCMP. “It has nothing to do with either of them. It's individuals within.”


Still, this tidbit from the Barrie paper is intriguing:


> .... (Association CAO Carl) *Walsh was the provincial Liberal candidate for the Barrie riding in the 2011 Ontario election, losing to Tory Rod Jackson*. At the time, Walsh had been a police officer for 14 years and served in the Canadian Forces for 14 years. He had led the OPPA as president for two terms ....


Wonder if THAT's the source of strife .... or maybe CTV Barrie has a better inside line:


> .... sources indicate the Mounties are acting on a complaint and are looking into allegations of theft, fraud, criminal breach of trust, laundering proceeds of crime and fraudulent concealment ....


Watch and shoot for now, I guess ....


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Watch and shoot for now, I guess ....



Jun 16, 2016 

OPP union officials face criminal charges following RCMP investigation
http://www.680news.com/2016/06/16/opp-union-officials-face-criminal-charges-following-rcmp-investigation/
The RCMP say criminal charges have been laid against five people following an investigation into allegations of fraud by top leaders of the union that represents Ontario Provincial Police.


----------

